# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  онлайн проверка ссылок

## vladovs

Подскажите, есть ли кроме DrWeb какие-либо сервисы по проверке ссылок на наличие вирусов?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## senyak

http://siteadvisor.com 
http://safeweb.norton.com/

Другого незнаю

----------

